# Where to buy Bianchi frames?



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Looking to buy a Bianchi frame only, looking at the more "affordable" entry level models- Impulso, Infinito or Via Nirone. Don't have any local dealers by me and most mail order places I have found online seem to offer only the higher end models. Can anybody help?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

The Infinito is sold as a frameset. It's about $2400 U.S.Not really entry level. Their second most expensive frame. I really doubt you can buy the others as a frameset. Competive Cyclist sells Bianchi. I just read some not so great customer service about them though.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Bike Attack Santa Monica 2400 Main Street 90405 Mountain Bikes Road Bikes Cruisers Electric hybrid bicycles Fixies Bike Repair and Rental

This is my LBS in Santa Monica and they do online sales......I have bought 3 bikes including my Oltre from them and I trust them 100%. They stock VN7s and Impulsio's so more than likely they will have something in your size unless your 6'5" or 4'8".

I've never ordered from their website so I'd just call and ask for Andrew...he's a nice guy and knows their entire catalog of bikes and their availability.

Also I own a VN7...have owned an Infinito..and now own an Oltre and in my opinion the VN7 is the best workhorse bike I have ever owned....the Infinito was a great touring bike but I'm not sure you need carbon for touring since speed and power arent the point of the ride and carbon is about stiffness. If you want a stiff race bike I would get the Sempre. The Impulsio is also a great frame and while being a little more expensive is probably the nicest bike in Bianchi's ALU options.

If you call tell Andrew that Josh from Lola sent you and he'll take care of you, good luck!!


----------



## JAX_11 (May 9, 2012)

ABOUT BICYCLES Jacksonville Florida


----------

